# X5 35d M



## Dnym (Dec 25, 2019)

im just about to buy a 2009 X5 35d M. 120000 mile..well serviced etc..is there any bad things to look out for??. like are timing chains good at this mileage. or what mileage do they need a change..


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Dnym said:


> like are timing chains good at this mileage. or what mileage do they need a change..


I have never heard of a timing chain replacement or failure in the M57. I'm pretty sure I would have as Job One is "Remove Engine.". But then, of course, absence of evidence of it happening is not evidence of it not happening.

Surely in your eleven months of BF membership you have been reviewing best purchase practices for used BMW. First pay for a Pre-Purchase Inspection by a trusted and experience third party.


----------

